# A Flower after the rain.



## littleowl (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Pam (Aug 5, 2015)

Very pretty and such a lovely colour.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

Love the color too, nice photo!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

Lovely.  I love flowers with droplets on them.


----------

